# Poki sex



## paul fleming (Apr 22, 2010)

Anybody fancy having a go at sexing this for me ?
I always find sexing rufs much more difficult than the others,especially when they are still juvenile like this lad/girl.
A molt is out of the question because there are 5 others with it.....this being the biggest and bravest.
paul


----------



## JC (Apr 22, 2010)

You do know that we need a ventral shot, right?


----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 22, 2010)

Pokies can also be sexed dorsally (spelling?). But I suck at that, lol. 

I agree that a ventral picture would be easier to sex (for me anyways).


----------



## JC (Apr 22, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Pokies can also be sexed dorsally (spelling?).


Yes, but I believe it could only be done with spiders of the same egg-sack.


----------



## paul fleming (Apr 22, 2010)

Not that easy when you have 6 running around asking them to strike a pose.
These are also much more willing to stand their ground than my regalis or fasciata....maybe because there are more of them,who knows.
I will just have to wait until they mature.....much easier sexing them dorsally then.


----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 22, 2010)

JC said:


> Yes, but I believe it could only be done with spiders of the same egg-sack.


I have never heard that before. Mind if I ask where you heard that? Not trying to be sarcastic or rude or anything, but Im just curious.


----------



## paul fleming (Apr 22, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> I have never heard that before. Mind if I ask where you heard that? Not trying to be sarcastic or rude or anything, but Im just curious.


I have never heard that before so I would be interested in the answer as well.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd go female, but I'd still like to see a ventral shot.  Btw, that was a total 50/50 guess!


----------



## JC (Apr 22, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> I have never heard that before. Mind if I ask where you heard that? Not trying to be sarcastic or rude or anything, but Im just curious.


Hmmm. I will see what I can find.


----------



## paul fleming (Apr 22, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> I'd go female, but I'd still like to see a ventral shot.  Btw, that was a total 50/50 guess!


I would go with female too but it will be much easier when matured even though the largest of a commune are normally male.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 22, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> I have never heard that before. Mind if I ask where you heard that? Not trying to be sarcastic or rude or anything, but Im just curious.


I believe what he is trying to say is that you can sex out your pokies when they are all side by side.  You'd have to raise a large eggsac up until the 2-3" mark before you started to notice any dorsal changes.  You can ventrally sex them at 1.5" or smaller.   I think that's when I buy "unsexed" juvie pokies they always turn out to be male....hmmm.....


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 22, 2010)

Pokies are (for me) pretty easy to sex ventrally.  I got a ~1" subfusca and sexed it male; molts and more dorsal viewing has since confirmed it.

That's just me, though.

Paul, let me take a look at my confirmed females and see if I can take a dorsal picture for comparison.


----------



## JC (Apr 22, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> I believe what he is trying to say is that you can sex out your pokies when they are all side by side.  You'd have to raise a large eggsac up until the 2-3" mark before you started to notice any dorsal changes.  You can ventrally sex them at 1.5" or smaller.


Actually I don't believe in dorsal sexing at all, at whatever stage. I don't think anyone would sell their stock according to sex just by judging by the dorsal pattern. 

Can't find the info Paul, sorry. 



Protectyaaaneck said:


> I think that's when I buy "unsexed" juvie pokies they always turn out to be male....hmmm.....


Big problem in this hobby is when breeders hatch out expensive pokies with the intent of keeping say 30-40 females for themselves for future breeding projects. Then they sell the rest as "unsexed" which is of course not fair for the buyer because they have already played with the probabilities, and instead of the 50/50 male/female ratio you usually have, you now are selling a 80/20 male/female percentage.


----------



## TalonAWD (Apr 22, 2010)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/234784-newbie-guide-poecilotheria.html


----------



## JC (Apr 22, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/234784-newbie-guide-poecilotheria.html


Ah, this wasn't the link I was looking for, but look what I found:

"I had to sell a sub adult Rufilata as unsexed recently, as it was too close to call either way. The most reliable method is to sex via an exuvium..."

If you really want to be most accurate on sexing pokies, ditch the dorsal sexing, it is only good for getting your hopes up while you are staring at the spider through the glass.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 22, 2010)

JC said:


> Ah, this wasn't the link I was looking for, but look what I found:
> 
> "I had to sell a sub adult Rufilata as unsexed recently, as it was too close to call either way. The most reliable method is to sex via an exuvium..."
> 
> If you really want to be most accurate on sexing pokies, ditch the dorsal sexing, it is only good for getting your hopes up while you are staring at the spider through the glass.




Whatever you say bud.


----------



## TalonAWD (Apr 22, 2010)

JC said:


> If you really want to be most accurate on sexing pokies, ditch the dorsal sexing, it is only good for getting your hopes up while you are staring at the spider through the glass.


+1 I agree. You will never get that "Without a shadow of a doubt" sex confirmation by looking at ventral shots. It does help but never 100%.

Now with Pokies I have to say that ventrally its pretty easy to sex. Males have a "Dot" while females don't have anything that resembles a pattern.  Even with the ventral shots, when they get older,  get the Molt and look for the spermathecae. Pokies can be sexxed dorsally but that is the worst confirmation with ventrally being better and Molt sexing being the best.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 22, 2010)

JC, check this thread out,

Gynandromorph

I realize this T isn't a normal T and is unsexed but still, it shows how much different the coloration is for males and females.  Not all pokies are like this but personally if you put 3-4" pokies in front of my face, I can probably sex them dorsally even before I take a look at the underside goodies.  Poecilotheria is just an easy genus to sex whether you like it or not.  You obviously haven't owned enough poecilotheria to know how to spot the differences.  (not a jab at you, just stating what I think) I will come out and say that some pokies are very hard to sex dorsally, but once a pokie get's to the 5-6" range it's extreeemely easy.  The only really hard pokies to sex dorsally are p. metallica, p. formosa, p. tigrinawesseli and p. rufilata.  I'm not going to guarantee it but I can also give it a shot at dorsally sexing those sp. too. It's not just color your looking for.  

-Jason

While your checking that thread out I'm going to look for some others.


----------



## JC (Apr 22, 2010)

Hehe. I think I will just sit this one out.


----------



## paul fleming (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the replies all but I have no interest at all in any of my animals at the moment 
Just checked on one of my Hadrurus arizonensis and it is dead.
The female and everything else is fine.
I have had this pair for ages and wanted to get aroung to breeing them when she cooled.
So upset...it is times like this that I honestly think about packing it all in.......hate losing any animal even though it has not happened that often.
Just me having a cry so please forgive.
Good night all.
Paul
edit....I had put it in the bin but just got it out and is now in a crix tub to be buried tomorrow....how sad is that.....I hate this


----------



## jayefbe (Apr 22, 2010)

Some pokies are easier to pick out dorsally.  P. ornata has fairly extreme sexual dimorphism.  P. rufilata, on the other hand, aren't as easy to pick out.  I've had both a male and female rufi, and at 5" they were indistinguishable.


----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 22, 2010)

JC said:


> Ah, this wasn't the link I was looking for, but look what I found:
> 
> "I had to sell a sub adult Rufilata as unsexed recently, as it was too close to call either way. The most reliable method is to sex via an exuvium..."
> 
> If you really want to be most accurate on sexing pokies, ditch the dorsal sexing, it is only good for getting your hopes up while you are staring at the spider through the glass.


Talkenlate04 is a pro at sexing dorsally. If I remember correctly, I believe he said that he sells pokies based on dorsal patterns and has never been wrong yet. Im not sure if thats what he said, but I think I recall him saying that.


----------



## jayefbe (Apr 22, 2010)

He was talking about ventral sexing, way more accurate.


----------



## TalonAWD (Apr 22, 2010)

paul fleming said:


> Thanks for the replies all but I have no interest at all in any of my animals at the moment


This thread is a fail.


----------



## JC (Apr 22, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> This thread is a fail.


Sorry Paul for your loss.

Thankfully these threads don't just end up educating the OP exclusively.


----------



## TalonAWD (Apr 22, 2010)

JC said:


> Sorry Paul for your loss.
> 
> Thankfully these threads don't just end up educating the OP exclusively.


The thing is that with searching more of "these" threads are accessable. I say its a fail because the OP makes a thread asking for info than takes the info and tosses it back at the others that are trying to inform. Its my Opinion and I know others may benefit from what has been posted here but at the same time, its all over the forums.


----------



## paul fleming (Apr 22, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> The thing is that with searching more of "these" threads are accessable. I say its a fail because the OP makes a thread asking for info than takes the info and tosses it back at the others that are trying to inform. Its my Opinion and I know others may benefit from what has been posted here but at the same time, its all over the forums.


I was going to bed but...
Anyway,thanks for your sympathy,appreciated.
The initial comment I made about my animals after finding my dead scorp was inappropriate but I was upset,no excuse I know (I am cry baby with animals).
I did thank you all and I hope this thread runs so tomorrow,I may have some idea of the sex of the ruf.
As was said earlier,it is this kind of "sexing" thread that could help lots in the future and not just myself (OP).
Thank you Joe,I would greatly appreciate that 
Paul


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 22, 2010)

This thread used to be much more helpful when the pictures were still in it.  Either way it shows that p. fasciata can be sexed dorsally at 3-4" as well.


----------



## paul fleming (Apr 22, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> This thread used to be much more helpful when the pictures were still in it.  Either way it shows that p. fasciata can be sexed dorsally at 3-4" as well.


I keep fasciata and regalis and I am very good at sexing those just by looking.I think they may be the easiest pokies to sex.
The ruf is a bit more difficult....for me anyway.
Paul


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 22, 2010)

paul fleming said:


> I keep fasciata and regalis and I am very good at sexing those just by looking.
> The ruf is a bit more difficult....for me anyway.
> Paul




Exactly why I said that I have trouble dorsally sexing certain sp. including rufilata.  I even stated that my guess was 50/50.  You need a ventral shot to be sure.

I'm still putting my money on female though.


----------



## paul fleming (Apr 22, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Exactly why I said that I have trouble dorsally sexing certain sp. including rufilata.  I even stated that my guess was 50/50.  You need a ventral shot to be sure.
> 
> I'm still putting my money on female though.


I know mate and I do agree with you about it being female.
I only ever see one or two out together.....it would be great to get them all out but the only  that would happen is to disturb them big time and I am in no rush to do that.

Paul


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 23, 2010)

Here, Paul.  Sorry I didn't get them taken last night.





















paul fleming said:


>


Nice photobucket username, by the way.


----------



## paul fleming (Apr 23, 2010)

If that is your girl Joe,I am not sure mate .
Too close to call.
What do you think Joe ...I would take your advice straight away?
ps....username was made a long time ago.....lol.
Get back to me joe.
Nice ruf by the way 
Had my babies from slings over 6 months ago mate...they were tiny too.
Paul


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 23, 2010)

I'd much rather see a ventral shot to sex your rufilata by.  I'm terrible at dorsal sexing.

Let some of the other guys chime in.  I'm curious to see what Jason says after viewing my comparison pics, although I'm sure he has pics of his own to look at too.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm seeing female all day!


----------



## paul fleming (Apr 25, 2010)

Think I will go with female too.
Wish they would all come out at the same time


----------

